# Visiting Portland.OR July 24-26



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2014)

I will be visiting family in Grant's Pass,OR from July 18-23 for my Uncle's 90th Bday. Planning to drive up and check out Portland for a couple days afterwards. I've already made tentative plans to meet up with Derek & Dave, but wondering if anyone else want's to grab a beer with us while we're there? Any events going on that weekend? Please post here or PM. Thanks! Hope to put some faces on Cabe names


----------



## Boris (Jun 25, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> I've already made tentative plans to meet up with Dave




Still trying to make up your mind after my nipple comment, eh?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Still trying to make up your mind after my nipple comment, eh?




Maybe some pics will sway my decision...


----------



## Boris (Jun 25, 2014)

Not mine, but worthy of review. First posted by member Crazy8 in the "Complaint Department"
This should help pump some blood into your post.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 25, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Not mine, but worthy of review. First posted by member Crazy8 in the "Complaint Department"
> This should help pump some blood into your post.
> View attachment 157735





I think there should be some kind of rule on here that every time a discussion about nipples comes up this image needs to be included at least once on every page of that thread.  That's the kind of rule that I would all about enforcing.  Some people care about prices and locations, I care about hot titties.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 25, 2014)

Why don't you guys meet up in Portland Maine instead?  Then I could come down and say hi.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 25, 2014)

*The Red Arrow*

These are my own Oregon grown past times. The rest is hearsay. 

1956 Schwinn "Red Arrow" Spitfire (Manufactured Feb 14th 1956)


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> These are my own Oregon grown past times. The rest is hearsay.
> 
> 1956 Schwinn "Red Arrow" Spitfire (Manufactured Feb 14th 1956)
> 
> View attachment 157775





Wowsa! Love to ride that trail


----------



## Greg M (Jun 25, 2014)

Drat, I won't be down there until August.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jul 6, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Not mine, but worthy of review. First posted by member Crazy8 in the "Complaint Department"
> This should help pump some blood into your post.
> View attachment 157735





Just want it to be know that I was not complaining about them!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 23, 2014)

*always up for a pint*



Crazy8 said:


> Just want it to be know that I was not complaining about them!




you'yah,
            Where's the action at ?.....I'm up for a road trip and a pint with friends,,,,,,bd


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 23, 2014)

We'll be leaving Grant's Pass around 10:00 this morning and heading for Portland. Will be passing through Eugene on the way. Might stop there for a bite and a pint  It'd be cool to meet up and check out your collection if you have the time Bill.


----------



## Boris (Jul 24, 2014)

Great meeting you and Alissa (SP?) today. Thanx fer lettin' me ride yer bike. Hope we can meet up again!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 25, 2014)

Anyone take any pics to post?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Here ya go Wes...*



WES PINCHOT said:


> Anyone take any pics to post?




Last minute rear hub rebuild on my girl's Elgin at Derek's place.






On the way to the Lucky Lab.






Rode through the park.






Parked at the infamous Lucky Lab Brewery.



One of many delicious brews shared with good friends.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 26, 2014)

Aren't these LWB Colsons supposed to be BIG? Looks like I'm riding a freaking 20" bike!!! I told you I was tall!


----------



## fatbike (Jul 26, 2014)

Good times Mike. Glad you and Louisa came up . Good company


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 26, 2014)

I swear to god I used to live in that house 12 years ago lol.... Derek


----------



## fatbike (Jul 27, 2014)

It is kind of what girls look like In Portland.... Well not quite as revealing, but definitely in shape. There everywhere on bikes, it's heaven bikes, babes, beer, what else
do you need?







Wheeled Relics said:


> These are my own Oregon grown past times. The rest is hearsay.
> 
> 1956 Schwinn "Red Arrow" Spitfire (Manufactured Feb 14th 1956)
> 
> ...


----------



## fatbike (Jul 27, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I swear to god I used to live in that house 12 years ago lol.... Derek





Maybe... It's a popular style construction in NW.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 29, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Great meeting you and Alissa (SP?) today. Thanx fer lettin' me ride yer bike. Hope we can meet up again!




It's nice to finally put a face to a name! Had a great time yappin' about bikes over a couple local brews. Was worried Luisa would get a lil bored with all the bike talk, but she had a lot of fun. Said you guys were great. Hope to see you guys soon. Thinking about heading up to Iron Ranch & will definitely drop by on the way


----------



## Boris (Jul 29, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> It's nice to finally put a face to a name! Had a great time yappin' about bikes over a couple local brews. Was worried Luisa would get a lil bored with all the bike talk, but she had a lot of fun. Said you guys were great. Hope to see you guys soon. Thinking about heading up to Iron Ranch & will definitely drop by on the way




...and next time, I'll get Luisa's name right.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 8, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> ...and next time, I'll get Luisa's name right.




Down how it was a tongue twister name. I don't know why. No disrespect. It was great having you stay and you were able to really check the city out and explore the city.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Aug 8, 2014)

*Talkin' bout BIKES............*



fatbike said:


> Down how it was a tongue twister name. I don't know why. No disrespect. It was great having you stay and you were able to really check the city out and explore the city.





      mike & luisa....t'was a treat meetin' you'yah...like dave i sure can twist with the worst .....hope to see you'yah at Iron ranch....til then keep your eyes betwen the ditches while ridin' your colson......bd

     dave i'll bring up that reflector that appears simular to the delta fire fly but, it's from the KD lamp company...cincinnati, ohio....model # 319..... again tanks fer the trade,ya know what i'm refering to eh!........................bd


----------



## Boris (Aug 8, 2014)

Hobo Bill said:


> dave i'll bring up that reflector that appears simular to the delta fire fly but, it's from the KD lamp company...cincinnati, ohio....model # 319..... again tanks fer the trade,ya know what i'm refering to eh!........................bd




Bill-
Good trade all around! Yeah, Id like to see that reflector.


----------

